
Show HN: I built this simple Trello clone today and launched it before lunch - aculver
https://bt-cardboard.herokuapp.com
======
kinduff
Looks nice but it's more a kanban board rather than a Trello clone. I don't
doubt you're that skilled to build something like this "before lunch", but in
my experience it is highly unlikely.

A few tips:

\- Add a landing page or at least a demo of how it looks

\- Remove those paddings and go full screen

\- Remove transitions, they may look good but they're not usable in this case

\- App feels heavy, not sure because of transitions, but feels slow.

Also if by simple you mean this:

\- REST API and API documentation

\- Invites sent via e-mail

\- Full design

\- Twitter integration

\- Users and Abilities

\- Multi-teams feature and ability to switch

Then I don't know what's simple anymore.

~~~
aculver
Thanks for providing such detailed and thoughtful feedback. I actually did
build this app on top of [https://bullettrain.co](https://bullettrain.co) in
less than two hours. I actually recorded the entire process and I'm happy to
share the video privately. (You can DM me on Twitter or email me at
andrew@bullettrain.co .) I'll post it publicly once someone is able to edit
out the parts where I spend 10-15 minutes debugging really simple CSS issues,
etc. I provided some more context on this project's purpose here:
[https://twitter.com/andrewculver/status/968215988436004864](https://twitter.com/andrewculver/status/968215988436004864)

------
yodon
Without even a screenshot or anything I’m unlikely to create an account on
some site I’ve never heard of

~~~
perilunar
Agree. Need to be able to see what it is and play with before I set up an
account. The point to prompt to create an account is when the user is about to
leave: "set up an account to save this page".

------
yakshaving_jgt
Why does this app want permission to tweet on my behalf?

